# VBA Compiler



## Samsams (Oct 12, 2014)

I google xls compiler and there are a # of them that come up... DoneEx, XLS Padlock, xlslock etc.  But when I try to find info on how good or ligament they are I find it hard to find any reviews.  I have found some here, but very few and a lot of old info.  My question is do any of these work and are they ligament, i.e. not malware? 

Thanks,
Sam S


----------



## xenou (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,

a lot of discussion in this thread:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/340969-excel-spreadsheet-compiler.html

also see my post #13 here:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/639421-creating-exe.html#13

I don't have any personal experience at all so I can't offer any advice of my own.


----------



## Samsams (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info, that was a little more than I had found.  It is surprising to me that there are not more who want to or have compiled their vba work.  If anyone else has any experience please let me know.

Thanks


----------

